# Testing the Akios 555 and 666w Shuttles



## Tommy

Spend about an hour in the field today throwing the Shuttles. I really like them both. Threw 6 oz with the 555 and 8 with the 666w. There was no wind, numbers were pretty good for a Hatteras cast. 611 on the 555 and 505 on the 666w.

One thing I teach is to extend your left and pull. I need to work on that myself, slow mo show a collapsing left arm. Gotta work on form...lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl7uW5aRdQM

Tommy


----------



## jcallaham

Tommy I think I can see your left drop a liitle low, is that what is meant by collapsing the left arm? Also does this flaw cause you to pull the cast to the left? The reason I ask is I think I see some of my own bad habits in this cast, not getting the left up and out,which causes me to turn to far to the left and cast will go low and to the left, if I am lucky it's just a not so good cast,if not it's a backlash and break off. Still you're distance is pretty good.

Isent you an Email, I sure would like to get one of those reels, Hope it will be the last one I wantLOL


----------



## flyntus

Hey, Tommy! Hope all is well. I sent a pm and an email to you. I really like the look of that 555 and would like to get one. Let me know how I can get in touch with you, when you can. Thank you.

Flyntus


----------



## RocknReds

Tommy: How does the explanation go for the 20% increase in distance for the 555 over the 666?


----------



## Tommy

JC,

As soon as i reviewed the videos I saw the left arm issue. I'm pulling early (especially on the 8oz) thus not getting full extension and full pull. The Hatteras cast is not the easiest cast from a timing point of view because it happens so fast. 

Need a little practice time.

Website is down, call at 910-540-1668 or email [email protected]

Tommy


----------



## Tommy

910-540-1668
[email protected]


----------



## Tommy

555 - .32mm 12 lb test line and 6oz sinker

666w - .37mm 20 lb test line and 8 oz sinker


----------



## Tommy

RocknReds said:


> Tommy: How does the explanation go for the 20% increase in distance for the 555 over the 666?


555 - .32mm 12 lb test line and 6oz sinker

666w - .37mm 20 lb test line and 8 oz sinker


----------



## luckyOC

Tommy, I have seen the 666 in person 

Are the bearings the same size as the 656 (abu 6500)... or different size... Just wondering if the reels are pretty much the same, but the 666 has a longer spool.

Tell you what, a medium size reel between the 6500 and 7500 size would be the ticket!


----------



## Tommy

The 666W falls right between the 656 and 757 in capacity at 275 of 20 lbtest.

The GREAT thing is that it casts like a 656 (6500) due to the ultracast design (bearings in the spool not endcaps) and very low profile. It does take the same 4x10x4mm bearings that the 6500 reels use.

It is my favorite drum reel right now.

Tommy 



luckyOC said:


> Tommy, I have seen the 666 in person
> 
> Are the bearings the same size as the 656 (abu 6500)... or different size... Just wondering if the reels are pretty much the same, but the 666 has a longer spool.
> 
> Tell you what, a medium size reel between the 6500 and 7500 size would be the ticket!


----------



## RocknReds

The 666 has all the line capacity and more needed for Drum and Stripers. These fish go just past the bar and either go up the beach or down the beach. If they're too strong just walk a little with them. Cobia do the same, just quicker. If you can't be happy with a 666 - nothing will make you happy.


----------



## tjbjornsen

Hey Tommy,
Have you ever thought about painting your sinkers a high viz color for the purposes of the videos?
One of the things that I would love to see better is the position of the sinker at the beginning of the cast, and it is hard to see in a lot of the videos.
Only mention it because you are the Champ at taking the time to get all of this stuff up on the world wide interweb to help all of the rest of us along.
Tom


----------



## Tommy

Tom,

In the past I've tried hi-vis colors to help spot the sinker on video. Funny thing was the hi-vis colors (orange-lime-yellow) just seem to disapear when in motion. The best color I've found is plain black. 

I'll try to spray paint a few sinkers for future vids.

Tommy


----------

